# Some Interesting Observations



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

I've noticed some trends with regards to claimed/assigned points across my 3 main rigs:
First, I'll list the specs of each rig
Callisto: Pentium M (Banias, 1mb L2) 1.4ghz, XP Professional x32
Entropy: Core 2 Duo E6550 (2.33ghz, FSB 1333, 4MB L2), XP Professional x32
Ganymede: Core 2 Quad Q9400 (2.66ghz, 2x3mb L2, FSB1333), Windows 7 Professional x64

Ganymede seems to be overclaiming on every result turned in, claiming about 1.15 points for every 1 point granted:
Help Fight Childhood Cancer:






Rice:





Callisto is getting approximately 1 point for every 1 point claimed, sometimes a bit higher but sometimes a bit lower:
Help Fight Childhood Cancer:





Rice:





Entropy seems to be underclaiming, receiving about 1.15-1.2 points for every point claimed:
Help Fight Childhood Cancer:





Rice:





The conclusions I have been able to draw from this is that a 64 bit operating system on a modern computer tends to overclaim, and that a 32 bit operating system tends to underclaim.  Feel free to provide data on your observations of 32 bit versus 64 bit for points claimed/points granted


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2009)

That is interesting. What I'm wondering is why...


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> That is interesting. What I'm wondering is why...




64 bit overclaims because it gives higher benchmarks in BOINC.Even though it over claims it still generates more points than 32bit.
Use Ion's Rice results.Rice runs 7hrs.He gets more points on the 64 machine than the 32 machines per hour of work.This trend is true across all the WCG projects.

64 gives more points than 32.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> 64 bit overclaims because it gives higher benchmarks in BOINC.Even though it over claims it still generates more points than 32bit.
> Use Ion's Rice results.Rice runs 7hrs.He gets more points on the 64 machine than the 32 machines per hour of work.This trend is true across all the WCG projects.
> 
> 64 gives more points than 32.



Thanks for clarifying that, but there is a slight flaw in your example.  My 64 bit computer (Ganymede) is approximately 20% faster (per core) than my 32 bit Core 2 (Entropy).  Why does x64 benchmark higher than x32 in BOINC?


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 23, 2009)

never thought 64 would be of good use like this, anywho this observation should fit right in




crunching 5 threads but dont have any hyperthreading so whats going on,, this just happens? not that i mind


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 23, 2009)

The dark one is paused.Go to advanced view,lower right corner


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 25, 2009)

right,, i noticed it later when i had 6 threads and 2 of them were paused,,thx


----------

